# IT Works Body Wraps For Woman or men



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

It works body wrap chilliwack
it works wraps langley
it works body wraps abbotsford
itworks body wraps vancouver

Hello All,

This ad is for my wife Michelle.

She has been using ITWORKS body wraps for a few months now and signed up as a reseller for them. It's sort of like avon or arbonne. Basically it's a wrap you put on your body (love handle, butt, legs.. stomach) and it's sort of a detox and it's meant to lose inches. I think she was telling me she did 2 of them and lost 6 inches off the stomach and it stays off for 3-6 months or longer depending on your lifestyle.

Here are some before and after shots:
Before and After

Here is a bit of inffo on it:
What to Expect

She is basically selling the warps, but she also does parties as well and she's wiling to drive out to wherever. Basically if you get a group of 6 or more people together you will get wrapped free yourself and she charges 30$ per wrap for each of your guests.. if your guests signup for a party the process goes over again. you can sign up to sell it yourself as well but im sure she would explain it better.

Here is my wifes itworks page. 
https://michelleappleton.myitworks.com/Home

or you can contact her at 604-793-3554


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

My wife said she has a product for facewraps and basically if you do a party she also offers free facewraps if you like the product you can get it too.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

just thought i'd update this post and let everyone know my wife is actually doing really well with this, she is actually making a great business out of this. If there is anyone looking to try to the product or sell it yourself by all means let her know


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpty's bumpty!


----------

